# Private Forum



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

The description of the Private Forum says that it for people with more than 30 posts. I have more than 30, and I cannot post there. Also, the forum will not let me create a signature. What are the requirements for that capability? Thanks.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*@EleGirl ~ would you so kind to assist?*



Sfort said:


> The description of the Private Forum says that it for people with more than 30 posts. I have more than 30, and I cannot post there. Also, the forum will not let me create a signature. What are the requirements for that capability? Thanks.


----------

